# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  EFT Dongle 2 Year Support Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
EFT Dongle 2 Year Support Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:      _Correct Serial: 20000940_ _incorrect Serial: FF20000940_ _Please Must Follow This._ *OVERVIEW*_This activation allows you to prolong your EFT Dongle support term for 2year._ _EFT Dongle stands for Easy-Firmware Team Dongle_   *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*  *EFT Dongle* stands for Easy-Firmware Team Dongle      *EFT Dongle - First in the World Root Features:* The root method is new and exclusive and never happened beforeThe root is official and doesn’t need anything like flashing custom recoveries or ZIP filesThe root is clean and works in the device without touching partitions like: data, system, cache...The root rebuilds itself during each boot and also after the factory resetThe root doesn't cause any problems with Wi-Fi, booting, fingerprint, Knox....The root supports all unlocked bootloader devices in the world, which supports flashing boot.imgIt is only one file and it roots the device in an official wayThe root doesn't cause any problem with DM-verity, DRKThe root supports all APKs root permissions and all Android versions, from 5 to 8.   *EFT Dongle – Features:**SAMSUNG* Direct Unlock SAMSUNG ExynosDirect Unlock SAMSUNG SPDDirect Unlock SAMSUNG QualcommSpreadrum IMEI + Network RepairDRK Repair UARTQualcomm repair IMEI & NVRemove FRP All Samsung (new & old security)   *MTK* Read, Write Factory FlasherFRP RemoveIMEI RepairUnlock SIMRead SIM codeRemove pattern and lockRead patternRead Pre-loader   *ASUS* Repair IMEI   *MOTORLA* Flashing XMLFlasher many phone modelsReset FRP (latest security)Reset FRP (EDL Mode, FastBoot Mode, ADB mode)Enable all languagesIMEI Repair (Meta Mode, ADB Mode, ATE Mode)Read Factory Firmware (ADB Mode)Install / Uninstall Google Servicesand much more...   *Root* Root supported on USA devicesDevices with new security   *EFT Dongle - Supported Brands & CPUs *:* SAMSUNGHTCLGHUAWEIASUSSONYMOTOROLAQUALCOMMMTKSpreadrumExynos   *EFT Dongle – Features, with Root:*Translate & add to all Android devices any language you want      *Features:**All Samsung USA, KOREA, CHINA, etc. 
KitKat, Lollipop, Marshmallow, Nougat (will not disappear, after format procedure)*       Arabic, Turkish, Hindi, Chinese, Vietnamese, Russian, French, Farsi, etc...All languages of the world, without exceptionAllows you to backup applications and restore it whenever problem occursAdded world's first support for the latest security (update patch 2016 and 2017)World's first one-click fix root rebootWorld's first one-click remove secure storageWorld's first one-click fix contacts on Samsung 6.0.1 - to 7.0 (patch is not required (BETA))World's first one-click fix contacts on Samsung DocomoWorld's first one-click fix hotspot (update)World's first update dump ROM for the latest securitySamsung screen reset (sideload), required recovery modeUpdate dictionaryAdd Google services and Google playFull backup is availableExtract .tar and extract .imgMerge dictionariesNew update patchAdvanced root explorerTranslation in both waysUpdate translate multi-languageUpdate delete applications (AT&T, Sprint & Verizon)Patch in both waysUpdate patch 6.0.1Update patch 7.0New jar mode (decompile jar)New jar mode (recompile jar)One-click fix install app after patchOne-click replace any APKOne-click make backup app and patch ROM (ADB)One-click flash and backup app and patch (ADB)One-click fix or enable LTE (4G)One-click disable the message nagging/notification (send security reports)One-click disable the message nagging/notification (sim card is not from >>)One-click disable the message nagging (security policy update)All brands are supportedand even more features...  
Due to the onrush of technology and efforts to meet every customer's 
demands, the supplier retains the right to change some positions in the 
list of cables and accessories coming together with the product. 
Therefore, the package content presented above is rather tentative. More
 details on the matter can be obtained from our sales managers.     
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on theالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
17-05-2019 01:46 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

